# Question for overweight or obese people



## Riverman (1 Jul 2009)

Would you cycle to a similar level if you weren't overweight or obese?

Infact, would you cycle much at all?

I'm near the obese category by the way.


----------



## andygates (1 Jul 2009)

I'd ride more. It's more fun when I'm thinner. I don't ride to get thin, because as every egg-shaped audaxer will tell you, that doesn't always work


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jul 2009)

No - I would cycle more / further probably - as I would be faster and find it more pleasurable to climb hills.


----------



## MacB (1 Jul 2009)

I've been wondering this about myself recently, as my weight is coming down and the gains are getting smaller. I find it very hard to seperate what improvements are due to getting more cycle fit and what are weight loss. I know it's a combination but I do now meet stronger/faster cyclists that are more overweight than I am. I've also passed the point where I see every commute as a potential personal best. I just couldn't keep up that level of intensity. 

Now that I'm bike commuting full time I find myself less inclined towards extra rides at weekends etc. But then my full weeks commute is 200 miles and I think I need about 3 months of that before I get back higher weekend energy levels. I reckon I'll average 18-20 commutes a month, after allowing for holidays and homeworking days. I'd like this to be year round so that will give me a base of 700-800 miles a month. I reckon I need to keep the commuting miles at an average of 14+mph.

Re the OP I'd say a desire to lose a bit of weight, get fitter and save some money, led me into cycling. I didn't expect to get bitten by the cycling bug and so the weightloss, and miles, have ramped up a lot faster than original plan. Once bitten by the bug saving money becomes a laughable prospect, I'm just trying to stop the spend getting away from me too much.

I'd hate to think I'd reach my weight/fitness targets and stop cycling. I really can't imagine not getting around by bike right now.


----------



## dan_bo (2 Jul 2009)

I enjoy being able to ridie as hard as I can. Does that answer your question?


----------



## Bodhbh (2 Jul 2009)

Well ex-fatty here. Yes, and I do. It helps keep it off and means I can eat and drink well. Once you've lost it you still have to keep a tab on things - I can easily put on a stone or more a month if I don't. You end up enjoying it in itself anyhow, a new interest.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (2 Jul 2009)

My BMI is good. My hip to waist ratio is good. I run and I cycle. A few years back when I was in my late 30s I started to put on a bit of beef (OK, it wasn't beef - it was fat and extra inches). The turning point was when I went to get a kilt and the gentleman's outfitter told me I'd be more comfortable in a larger size than I was accustomed to wearing.

At that point I increased the amount of exercise that I was doing because there was no way I wanted to eat less. I found that I enjoyed doing the longer runs and rides . When teh weight came off it was easier to do & I now do significantly more than when I was using exercise for weight control.


----------



## Banjo (2 Jul 2009)

I didnt really think about losing weight when I bought a bike about 5 months ago.After a few weeks someone said to me "you look like you have lost a bit of weight"

Started weighing once a week and since then two stone of lard has gone. Ideally need to lose another 2 stone but Im not stressed over it .Dont care how long it takes.

When/If I reach my ideal; weight I will still want to ride the bike both for the pure pleasure of it and also I now do half the car miles I used to do. Its easy for me to be smug now,dont know if I will be so committed in winter.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 Jul 2009)

I started cycling, well I have always been a cyclist but for the last 3 years I had given up, (long story), and the bike was on the garage wall gathering dust.

Start of the year I reached 17 st 5 lbs. Not my heaviest but getting close. I started to get white ish dots under my eyes, and the wife said thats high cholesterol, rubbish I said.

Any way off to the doctors, she was right I was wrong and he said I was mega high risk, and said in 2 years I would be on statins for the rest of my life ......... 

So come 1st of Jan, diet and started at the gym.

Gym great for 2 - 3 weeks then gets boring as hell. Kept thinking why don't i cycle to work ....

Then I got an email from trek about the bike to work week, and its explained how to eliminate all the excuses I kept thinking up. 

I started and now can't imagine how I would not cycle to work. 

In answer to your question, once you have the bug you can't stop, but as I get thinner, the cycling gets better cause you get faster and fitter.

So I am now 15 st 9 lb, aim to be under 15 by xmas, and the savings on petrol and cancelled the gym, means I am saving a load of cash.

Its been win win win all the way so far, plus where I live they are building a special guide bus way with its own cycle path, so when its done 90% of my commute (17 miles each way) will be traffic free. So its a no brainer to go by bike, plus an excuse to get a MTB so match my road bike !!


----------



## Panter (3 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> No - I would cycle more / further probably - as I would be faster and find it more pleasurable to climb hills.



+1


----------



## peanut (3 Jul 2009)

Like Kevin my weight has yo yoed around 17st -17st 5lbs .
Then last Christmas it went up to 17st 10lbs and I had to get a complete fresh wardrobe. None of my work clothes would fit. I had to leave the top button of my trousers undone under my jacket .
The final straw was when I got a umbilical hernia and blood tests showed my liver wasn't functioning properly. My quack said how much do you drink a week and when I said nothing I've been T total all my life he said right you've got to lose weight and sent me off to the hospital for liver scans.

I started back on the bike last Sept, just 6-8 miles, once a week very hilly route. I figured a half hours really hard exercise would be better than an hour's easy pootling.

I now try to get out twice to 3x a week but find it hard to ride over 20 miles a time. My back and neck ache my hands go numb and the slightest of hills reduce my legs to water. 

I have lost a total of 12lbs and converted lots of fat to muscle. legs like tree trunks now. The most noticable thing though is how quick my recovery time is now. Just 20-30 seconds as apposed to 15 minutes when I started.

My problem now is motivation or lack of it. I go as fast as I can when I go out so its always hard and such intense effort is a bit off putting. Now I have to immediately go and change the instant I think of going out or I spend the following 5 minutes talking myself out of it. then I don't ride for 4-5 days and feel guilty. I also put on a couple of pounds.

I'd say its good exercise to get fit and strong but weight loss needs a completely fresh look at your diet. Not just cutting out alll the nice stuff but cutting portion sizes way down to half the usual amounts . It has to be something you will maintain as a new lifestyle or it will all pile back on again.


----------



## Old Walrus (3 Jul 2009)

I had my scare in January with the scales tipping 17st 3lb (at 5'11" that was obese) and dire warnings from the G.P about blood pressure and cholesterol.....

I was already commuting on some days by bike (total 18 miles) so extended that to every day and started recording what I was eating, cals, fat, saturated fat on a spreadsheet. This morning the scales said 13st 12lb (12 lbs more to get down to a BMI of 25).



In terms of speed the commute is down from 45 mins to 40 mins


----------



## MacB (3 Jul 2009)

Peanut, stick with it mate, if you can get it to 5 days out of 7 the exercise becomes quite addictive and, for me, my appetite reduces. Don't forget we'll be watching your sig line

Old Walrus, that's awesome, hat off to you sir


----------



## peanut (3 Jul 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Peanut, stick with it mate, if you can get it to 5 days out of 7 the exercise becomes quite addictive and, for me, my appetite reduces. Don't forget we'll be watching your sig line
> 
> Old Walrus, that's awesome, hat off to you sir



thanks Mac it was your sig line and weight loss that prompted me to work harder at my weight loss. problem is i'm lazy and lack motivation. I have spent a lifetime developing procrastination and avoiding action.

Thanks for the support and encouragement. I am going to force myself to cut out the extra bowls of cereal and go on a ride every week day even if its 10 miles around the village. Wish i could find a cycling partner.

Well done to you and Old Walrus. You are proof it can be done if you knuckle down to it


----------



## MacB (3 Jul 2009)

peanut said:


> thanks Mac it was your sig line and weight loss that prompted me to work harder at my weight loss. problem is i'm lazy and lack motivation. I have spent a lifetime developing procrastination and avoiding action.
> 
> Thanks for the support and encouragement. I am going to force myself to cut out the extra bowls of cereal and go on a ride every week day even if its 10 miles around the village. Wish i could find a cycling partner.
> 
> Well done to you and Old Walrus. You are proof it can be done if you knuckle down to it



yep, motivation is a bugger, mine's easier coz of the long commute. If I'm not doing that, or a social ride, my ride motivation is low. I always have something to do around the house and the effort of getting the lycra on can seem too much.

One idea is getting maps of your area and then marking out an area, with your home at the centre, and deciding to explore everything within that volume. Set the first perimeter not too far and then expand out when completed. I'm trying to do this around me, started with a 10 mile perimeter, and have already found roads and routes I was totally oblivious to, and I've probalby only covered 10% so far. Keeps the interest up when you're riding on your own. I may end up knowing this locality like I did the one where I grew up. Have already amazed the kids with some nifty shortcuts


----------



## peanut (3 Jul 2009)

thats a really brilliant idea Mac

I've done something similar in that I have devised 8-10 local loops and plotted them on google maps . I thought i'd use a dice and decide which route I took that way (diceman) but I keep forgetting to do it.

I'm going to try your suggestion . the only problem being its really rural round here and you can easily get utterly lost with 5 miles of your home. Just lots of endless tracks and cattle droves without a house or sign for miles . 

Its also pretty dangerous as most roads have room for only a single vehicle , no passing places and have high sided earth banks either side so nowhere to pull off the road when cars come hurtling around the corner


----------



## MacB (3 Jul 2009)

single track, high sides, blind bends, that'll keep the excitement levels up. Those tiny roads are the types I'm on about, I just cycle along them, have gotten lost several times, but I'm fairly good at backtracking.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jul 2009)

I experienced my second rebirth as a cyclist in order to get fit enough to ref rugby union at a higher faster standard then I have done in the last three seasons. My BMI has gone from Obese to plain old overweight as a result.

Trouble is the bl**dy cycling bug has bit big time and I'm now doubting how committed to reffing I'm going to be next season as 3 games a week may take up too much cycling time!

Lost nearly a stone since the last FNRttC to Brighton - wonder if I will feel it on Ditchling Beacon.

So I plan to loose more weight, get fitter and 'enjoy' the hills a bit more than I have been doing thus far.


----------



## Bollo (3 Jul 2009)

Stig OTD hinted at this, but don't just go on your BMI. I think the doctors are now looking at BMI along with other measures like waist/chest ratio. By BMI alone I'm obese, but all my other measures (waist to chest/HR/blood pressure/fitness tests) are good or better than the average 40 year old's.


----------



## MacB (3 Jul 2009)

Bollo said:


> Stig OTD hinted at this, but don't just go on your BMI. I think the doctors are now looking at BMI along with other measures like waist/chest ratio. By BMI alone I'm obese, but all my other measures (waist to chest/HR/blood pressure/fitness tests) are good or better than the average 40 year old's.



yeah, but you still look like a bloater


----------



## Bollo (3 Jul 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> yeah, but you still look like a bloater



Them's fightin' words MacB!


----------



## potsy (3 Jul 2009)

My weight has always been about 200lbs and I have tried various ways to lose some lbs (treadmill,rowing machine etc) then towards end of last year weight rocketed up to 221lbs so another year another idea I'll get a bike(eureka) am now commuting 4-5 days a week 18 miles round trip and have lost over 20lbs and Iv'e kept it up for longer than all my other 'fads'.


----------



## peanut (3 Jul 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> yeah, but you still look like a bloater






well done potsy


----------



## potsy (3 Jul 2009)

peanut said:


> well done potsy


Cheers Peanut, I know that feeling well of getting on the scales and there's no change from last time
I now way myself once a fortnight in the morning, that way even if I only lost 1lb it's still a loss used to obsess a bit and weigh myself every couple of days which is a big mistake.
How tall are you mate?


----------



## Jonathan M (3 Jul 2009)

Riverman said:
 

> Would you cycle to a similar level if you weren't overweight or obese?
> 
> Infact, would you cycle much at all?
> 
> I'm near the obese category by the way.



More. Cycling is much more fun when you feel fitter, and inariably this goes hand in hand with weight loss.

I've been off the bike since february and have put on a lot of weight, initially through lack of exercise and for the past month due to some meds that I need to take. I have a feeling that when I get back into things in the next couple of weeks the weight will be harder to shift than at any other time in my life. C'est la vie, unfortunately.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Jul 2009)

Old Walrus said:


> I had my scare in January with the scales tipping 17st 3lb (at 5'11" that was obese) and dire warnings from the G.P about blood pressure and cholesterol.....
> 
> I was already commuting on some days by bike (total 18 miles) so extended that to every day and started recording what I was eating, cals, fat, saturated fat on a spreadsheet. This morning the scales said 13st 12lb (12 lbs more to get down to a BMI of 25).
> 
> ...



blimey thats brilliant mate, I could look forward to being under 15 by xmas easy !

cheers for that, thats given me even more determination to keep going


----------



## peanut (3 Jul 2009)

potsy said:


> Cheers Peanut, I know that feeling well of getting on the scales and there's no change from last time
> I now way myself once a fortnight in the morning, that way even if I only lost 1lb it's still a loss used to obsess a bit and weigh myself every couple of days which is a big mistake.
> How tall are you mate?



I'm 5.11 used to be 6'0" but lost a disk from my lumbar so i'm a shortarse now 
I'm not going to lose any more weight now until i either significantly up my mileage or cut out even more food


----------



## byegad (3 Jul 2009)

My BMI is 31 so I'm clinically obese. Last year I missed 7 weeks riding due to an attack of vertigo lasting 4 weeks and a really bad sinus infection lasting 3 weeks. I managed 4500 miles. This year is on course for a greater mileage as, so far, I have avoided any ill health, although the snow earlier in the year cut down my riding a bit! I did get out for some rides though. Great fun on a recumbent trike!!!

Would I ride further or more often if I could lose the weight? Possibly a little further than now but not by much, say 10%?????


----------



## potsy (3 Jul 2009)

peanut said:


> I'm 5.11 used to be 6'0" but lost a disk from my lumbar so i'm a shortarse now
> I'm not going to lose any more weight now until i either significantly up my mileage or cut out even more food


Sounds like it's more cycling then


----------



## Sheepy1209 (5 Jul 2009)

I was 15st 10lbs at the end of May, been commuting 3 days a week, 22-mile round trip and now down to 15st 1lb.

I'd just slipped into the obese category (by BMI), but hadn't yet started to get any related health problems - just a worrying inability to get into my 38" trousers.

But the reason I re-started cycling was that I couldn't pick up enthusiasm for work - I was clockwatching by 10am and sleepy by 1pm. I'd heard that exercise might be the antidote (I did none!) so gave it a go - and now the cycling just keeps getting easier (or would if I didn't keep going faster instead) and I'm much more effective at work.

The weight loss is a bonus; I actually fell down to 11stone six years ago after I had bowel cancer (genetic apparently) and chemo - just couldn't face eating. Once I got my appetite back I subconsciously connected putting weight on with regaining my health, but overshot just a tad!

I think I'll keep up with the cycling as I've rediscovered one of the joys of my pre-driving youth, namely cycling for hours on my own and discovering places I didn't know existed. 
But it's July, ask me again in January!

I like MacB's idea, my main gripe is that living in Blackpool I can't start a route by cycling west, so with the prevailing westerly I usually end up coming home into a headwind.


----------



## jimboalee (6 Jul 2009)

I'm 5'8". I'm 14st 2lb. Obese?

My fat percentage by *Slimguide calipers* is just under 20%. Still obese?

What is my ideal Fat% for a fifty year old? 16% according to US Navy.

So I'm 4% overweight with a bodyweight of 198lb. Round it up to 200 lb and 1% is 2lb. 4% is 8lb !!!

I should be 13st 6lb.

Two years ago I was 13st 3lb when I started the Land's End to John O'Groats. I was wearing 32" waist trousers and 42" jerseys.
Today, I'm in 34" trousers.

My BMI is 30. Yes, I'm obese, CLINICALLY OBESE.

Strange how a 'clinically obese' fatso can ride the Solihull 100km Micro Rando in 4 hrs 22 mins !!!


----------



## eldudino (6 Jul 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> I've also passed the point where I see every commute as a potential personal best.



I'm still at that point! PB'd today by maintaining an 18.5mph on the way to work (via the 14mile flat route) and a 16mph ave on the way home over 4 miles uphill. I agree that the intensity is hard to keep up but I think I'll end up going to days where I do and days where I don't.

As for the OP, cycling's become such a large part of my life now that I don't think I'll give it up again. I resent paying tax and insurance for the car when it just sits there depreciating and corroding most of the time. As for using cycling as a weightloss technique, my diet revolves around limiting calories and it's working fine with or without the cycling but I really do enjoy the level of fitness it's given me. I'm still a bloater but not as unfit as I was, thanks to the bike!


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jul 2009)

andygates said:


> I'd ride more. It's more fun when I'm thinner. I don't ride to get thin, because as every egg-shaped audaxer will tell you, that doesn't always work



Absolutely.
I'm now the fattest I've ever been, a nads away from obese and better on the bike than I've ever been in many respects, but this weight takes the fun out of hills and rapid acceleration. After 3 days riding across Lancashire and Yorkshire including grinding my way up Tan hill, I've finally come to the realisation that my next and biggest challenge is my weight.


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Jul 2009)

A year ago I was 10kg lighter and I did Ventoux.
I'm not sure I could do it now, or at least it wouldn't be fun.
I need to lose some!


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (7 Jul 2009)

Some compelling stories in this thread .. why can't more people see that it's the way to go to get fit? Probably because they're the same as what I was before I started .. just can't see what fun it all is. I've become a bit of a bike to work evangelist, I'm afraid.

Anyway, I'm a BMI of 29 and a (fairly big) bit so right up the top end of overweight. In fact, a weekend on the beer or a couple of pies too many or a few days off the bike can put me just over BMI30 and so into obese.

I've not especially lost a lot of weight over my last year and a bit of commuting but I have redistributed it, converted some wobbly bits to firm bits and generally toned myself up. Also gone a few notches the right way on my belts. And my peak flow exhale (mildly asthmatic) has improved considerably. So I'm a happy camper.

Me and Mrs-LC always used to do plenty of walking, with the in-laws. Then the Little-LCs came along and while it's fine in the early years (shove them in one of those back carrier things and off you go) there comes a point when they want to walk themselves and so that limits your range and speed. And up went my weight.

However, they are now old enough (6 and 8) to do some bigger walks: our current record is 8 miles over flattish ground locally and 6-7 miles in Snowdonia last year (up and down Cadair Idris).

Plus, they can ride as well so we've started to improve our range there: we managed to do the Forest Way from Groombridge to East Grinstead a few weeks ago, stopping overnight at East Grinstead before returing the next day. That was 15 miles each way and the 6yo amazed us by doing the whole thing under her own steam. It took a while, and is small beer to an adult of course, but we were pretty happy with her. Now we want to work on improving their speed and range and build up to a "proper" family tour sometime in the next few years.

Anyway, waffle over: I'm sure that if I were when I get lighter I will continue to ride - the commute has got easier and easier over the last year so I'll keep pushing that .. plus I've got to stay ahead of the family!!


----------



## MancRider78 (16 Jul 2009)

Damn everyone is saying 17stone.... I'm 20st 11lbs. Damn Damn Damn.... guess my 15.5 mile a day commute ain't gonna cut it. But I ain't gonna rush into anything, my weight seems to be comming off even after a week but no point in rushing things


----------



## peanut (16 Jul 2009)

MancRider78 said:



> Damn everyone is saying 17stone.... I'm 20st 11lbs. Damn Damn Damn.... guess my 15.5 mile a day commute ain't gonna cut it. But I ain't gonna rush into anything, my weight seems to be comming off even after a week but no point in rushing things



I guess its all relative 

i often think damn everyone seems to be 14 stone flyweights , am I ever going to be lighter than 16st 10lb 
You've made the first and most important move you just need to keep motivated . Its so easy to give up at first when every slight incline seems like a mountain and hurts like hell.

Are you keeping a food diary ? its surprising where the unseen calories sneak in. I was convinced I was on 1500 kcal a day . Turned out it was closer to 2000 .
A few tweaks and it was down to 1500 and I started losing some serious weight. 1 stone in 8 weeks. 

15 miles a day is damn good when starting out . thats 75 miles a week , more than I do  progress should be quite quick.


----------



## Riverman (16 Jul 2009)

Jimbalaoe, you're the same height and weight as me. I know how you feel mate.

According to the BMI I'm clinically obese, yet if you look at me I just look stocky with big shoulders. I don't look obese. A little fat yes, but not obese.


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Jul 2009)

MancRider78 said:


> Damn everyone is saying 17stone.... I'm 20st 11lbs. Damn Damn Damn.... guess my 15.5 mile a day commute ain't gonna cut it. But I ain't gonna rush into anything, my weight seems to be comming off even after a week but no point in rushing things



Don't worry about it. Think of the advantage you'll get on the skinny folk when you go downhill  15 and a half miles per day will see you drop if you watch the calory intake (which is where I fail)!


----------



## MancRider78 (17 Jul 2009)

thanks people, think thats made my mind up for sunday, lang ride or gym for a gentle swim. Gentle swim saturday, after commute to and from work..and the real reason is spa and steam room!!! Then sunday some fun down a canal towpath I think, see how far to leigh I can get


----------



## mad al (17 Jul 2009)

jimboalee said:


> I'm 5'8". I'm 14st 2lb. Obese?
> 
> My fat percentage by *Slimguide calipers* is just under 20%. Still obese?
> 
> ...



Well I'm just a 1/2" taller than you and the same waist/chest size and weigh..................................10stone 12lbs , you must have a load of muscles or summat that isn't obviously seen


----------



## TechMech (19 Jul 2009)

Well just to add my 2p's worth......

I was 18st 7lb at the start of December, and it was only when I saw myself in a groupshot of office staff last Christmas, that I thought jezus i'm fat!!!

At 6' 3", my belly was starting to look like a beach ball, and my neck and head were merging into one! (And don't get me start on the jowels!)

So I started walking at lunch time, about a mile at first then up'd it to a 4 mile route 4 days a week, until February when I decided to purchase my Boardman Hybrid.

I start off doing an 11mile route using NCN77 and then did my first Scottish CC ride of 28 miles (which just about killed me). The I up'd the distance to 14-15 mile routes doing them two nights a week, with a 25 mile run at the weekend.

Now 15 mile runs are over too quickly, so it's 24-25 mile routes for the two week days and 35+ mile runs for the weekend (just done a 38 mile run today actually )

So around 700 miles later, i'm now 17st 2lb and miles (pun intended) fitter. Already i'm getting less problems with my knees and my back is now in much better shape, after suffering with back problems last year.

The target weight for me is 16st 7lb (which i used to be about 7 years ago), but if i can get down to 16st on the nose (or dare i say under?) by February next year i've promised myself a new bike, a proper (and my first ever!) racing one, and something with carbon fibre on it, hmmmmmmm carbon )

So stick at it guys, i'm with you all the way


----------



## jimboalee (20 Jul 2009)

mad al said:


> Well I'm just a 1/2" taller than you and the same waist/chest size and weigh..................................10stone 12lbs , you must have a load of muscles or summat that isn't obviously seen



I was 10st 8lb on my wedding day 20 years ago.

I did a lot of running back then, which caused my cycling performance to deteriorate.

My new Brothers-in-law called me "Barry Belsen" because I was so skinny.

I joined a weights gym and got back on the bike. Stopped running distances and my weight increased by three stones. My fat % went up from 11% to 16%.
Work that out and estimate how much 'Lean mass' I gained.

1 stone of fat + 2 stone of muscle.


----------



## Losidan (29 Jul 2009)

Another one for the ride more vote...

I am ashamed to say I started out at 24 stone 18 months ago. First ride on the MTB I managed to get round the block which was 1.5 miles....Knackered afterwards.....The doc told me that I was in danger of becoming diabetic if I didnt stop putting it on. I was already on statins at 36 and had been for a few years

I got weighed last week at the doc's last week and I have so far lost 5 stone. 

I find as the weight comes off and I see improvements in my riding I just want more.more. more

I find the more I loose the less my appetite is and I just have far more energy normal day to day....so again it just makes we want to do more. 

I aim to loose 1 kilo a week which I think is healthy amount and not too much too quick


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jul 2009)

Well done Losidan 

Presumably you have altered your diet a fair bit too?


----------



## peanut (29 Jul 2009)

thats a fantastic weigh loss well done

I've stalled on my program.:troll:

This morning I felt so depressed what with the weather and not riding etc that I bought and ate an entire Swiss roll  
Thats over 1000 calories with a cup of tea.

I think you could say my diet just went out the window today


----------



## Brahan (29 Jul 2009)

I've just done my BMI - Pretty frightening results to be honest 

I'm 5ft 8 and 13st 3 and by BMI is 28. I'm what you would consider to be 'chunky' but I never realised all the potential ailments attached to being over weight. I'm almost clinically obese for f**k sake. When I started riding I lost loads of weight but some has crept back on....hmmm.

I ride 20-30 miles every day and to 2 10 mile club TTs as well as whatever miles I ride out over the weekend so I feel I'm doing more than most but I just don't know what to think of this reading. 

I can understand that it's a 'general rule of thumb' type thing but still, almost OBESE has really taken the wind out of my sails today.


----------



## Losidan (29 Jul 2009)

Thanks guys
@sittingduck - 
Most definitely. However, I dont think I am living on starvation rations to have to accomplish weight loss. It has been a bit of trial and error but what I do now seems to work and I am finding where I am now I dont really feel the urge to go bananas on junk food or sweeties. I tend to find if I go to the shop I go straight to the fruit section instinctively now.

Typical day for me goes like this
Breakfast at work - Cereal with skimmed milk something like oatmeal or currently rice crispies.

lunch at 11 am...1 and a half sandwiches. Brown bread...with lean meat and salad and only one half of the bread buttered (lightly)

lunch time bike ride....40-45 mins ..Alternate between flatter steady ride and harder rolling hilly route. 

Two apples when back at my desk. 

I also take a tupperware container with sugar free jelly. (one full sachet) I find riding takes most of my appetite but if I do need it the jelly gives something to munch on and it's only 40 calories for the whole tub.

Dinner at home...

evening...30-40 mins on the rower

Go for a walk with er indoors for about 30-40 mins 

Get plenty of sleep

That's it for weekdays.

Saturdays I get up early and either do a 90 min steady ride or a ten mile "TT" on the mtb on an xc course I have. Then a 30-40 min steady on the rower late afternoon.

I usually have a ruby saturday night and just eat sensible on sundays. I dont ride or row on a sunday but go for a walk with the mrs.

I have built up to this over a period of time but this is where I am at currently. I find cycling a pleasure now and I hear people moaning about having to go to the gym...I go riding as I WANT to now...I love it

Any ideas for improvements would be welcomed....


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jul 2009)

Brahan said:


> I've just done my BMI - Pretty frightening results to be honest
> 
> I'm 5ft 8 and 13st 3 and by BMI is 28.



I'm 5'9" and I won't say my weight


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Jul 2009)

Sounds like quite a punishing regeime Losidan but I suppose it's that old "No pain, no gain" thing. I have no problem with riding and have been doing so 6 days if not 7 a week. I have also reduced beer intake over the past 3 months (last 2 weekends are an exception) but I eat the wrong stuff and probably too much of it. Will have to have a serious re-think!


----------



## jimboalee (29 Jul 2009)

Compare with my typical daily diet.

No breakfast.

14 miles commute.

Brunch at work – three fried eggs, two slices of Black pudding and one sausage.

Lunch – Cup a Soup.

14 miles commute.

Supper – 4 quarter pounder beefburgers with bar-b-q sauce, or half a pack (500g ) of IKEA meatballs with mayonnaise.

Afters – 250g assorted cheeses.


On Fridays, I treat myself to two 8oz Sirloin steaks – Two for a Tenner . I tell the waiter to put them on the same plate with a big salad, NO chips.


----------



## Losidan (29 Jul 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Compare with my typical daily diet.
> 
> No breakfast.
> 
> ...



food of champions...i like it already


----------



## stevepn (5 Aug 2009)

Well just got my 1st road bike since i was about 14, now 44 .
Now to try and loose the weight. I'm 5'9" and 17st 3lb. I am not over weight just short for my size, should be 8' 5" 

Steve


----------



## gb155 (12 Aug 2009)

Riverman said:


> Would you cycle to a similar level if you weren't overweight or obese?
> 
> Infact, would you cycle much at all?
> 
> I'm near the obese category by the way.




Yes the more I cycle, The more I want to cycle, I wouldnt be all too upset if I lost no more weigh, I would however be devastated not to be able to ride again.


----------



## RedBike (14 Aug 2009)

The more I cycle the more I seem to put on weight. - It's the cafe stops fault!

I've just started running again, which will hopefull help me loose a few lbs. I need to loose 25kg to get to my ideal weight, which is just never going to happen.


----------

